# Revenge Was Not So Sweet



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Maine man accused in abuse leads police on chase

Diana Bowley of the News Staff
Bangor Daily News
Copyright 2006 Bangor Daily News

*MILO*- Police Chief Michael Poulin had finished a presentation Wednesday at the Three Rivers Kiwanis Club, which included his view of domestic violence and the problems he had encountered when he was called to respond to such an incident. 
It just happened to be a continuation of the same incident he shared with the Kiwanis Club earlier.
Poulin said he received a call from the Piscataquis County Sheriff's Department around 7:45 a.m. Wednesday advising him of a domestic situation on Park Street. When he and Officer Jay Hallett, who had accompanied him to the Kiwanis meeting, arrived they found a distraught woman who said her boyfriend, Michael Slobuszewski, 26, had threatened to kill her.
The same woman had sought protection from police on Friday night, Poulin said. She told police she was scared of Slobuszewski. Poulin said his department was unable to find the woman a place to stay for the night, so she returned home. He said the officer also called the district attorney's office but since no crime had been committed, they did not get involved.
When the officers arrived at the woman's home on Wednesday, she told police that Slobuszewski had threatened to kill her. A few seconds later, Slobuszewski came outside where he allegedly argued with the two officers and then fled. Poulin and Hallett followed Slobuszewski through a parking lot, behind homes and ultimately into a wooded area where Poulin nabbed him.
Slobuszewski, who has an extensive criminal history, was taken to the Piscataquis County Jail. Bail was set at $2,500. His initial court appearance is expected later this week in Bangor District Court, according to a court official.
At 2:10 p.m., Poulin received a call that the complainant in the domestic abuse incident had illegally entered her ex-boyfriend's mobile home on Birch Street and had trashed it. Poulin said the mobile home park manager allegedly witnessed Jennifer L. Sanoske, 20, break the windows of the trailer and enter it. Once inside, Sanoske tore down the blinds and window screens, broke knickknacks, took a knife and cut a mattress to shreds, poured ammonia over the shredded mattress, on the living room rug and kitchen floor and spread cat food over the interior. Poulin said it looked as if a grenade went off inside and said the mobile home is no longer habitable.
Sanoske was taken to Piscataquis County Jail where her bail was set at $400 cash.








_Copyright © 2006 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. Terms and Conditions Privacy Policy _


----------

